# Can you reconnect a ps2 Keyboard without Rebooting?



## drbacchoi (Feb 1, 2009)

Good day to all.

I have a couple ps2 keyboards and recently they started to disconnect automatically from the pc. I concluded that the problem was with the port and have decided to buy a usb keyboard. However in the mean time, I wanted to know if there was any way to reconnect a ps2 keyboard without rebooting the computer?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Windows will typically NOT recognize PS2 devices if they are not attached during bootup.


----------

